# Smokin' A Fattie



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2011)

I guess I have to be careful who I say this to.  My DIL called from Florida and when I told her I was smoking a fattie she asked, in a surprised tone, "You're smoking a joint?!".  I assured her that was not the case. 

My second experiment in smoking on the Weber was the fattie.  I used 1.5 pounds of breakfast sausage and a pound of bacon along with a shredded Mexican cheese blend.  I sealed the cheese inside the sausage the wrapped it in a bacon weave, wrapped it in plastic and refrigerated it.

Following advice I got after experiment #1, I started about 3/4 of a chimney of charcoal and dumped it into the Weber before it fully ignited, added some soaked chips and the fattie.  Closed down all the vents and watched.  

Once again, tempertue control was the issue.  The temp soared to well over 350º F before it settled down to about 240º to 250º.  After an hour, I turned the fattie over, added more wood chips and kept going.  After two hours, I checked the temp and it wasn't done so I opened up the vents to finish it off.  It took about 2:20 to get to 160º F internal temperature.  

I brought it in and covered it to rest while I prepared the rest of dinner, potatoes and eggs.

As you can see from the pics, It didn't rest long enough before I cut into it.

All in all, it was tasty we both liked it.

FrankZ, thanks for the reminder, I found a clip for the remote probe.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 16, 2011)

Is that a bacon weave?
Very nice! 

I don't get to do the bacon thing... if it isn't super crispy, my wife doesn't like it... or
for some reason, whatever it was in/on. Sigh.

Try a bacon cheeseburger fattie, with good ol' seasoned hamburger! Milder than the sausage,
verry tasty!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2011)

One of the benefits of the fattie's cooking at a higher heat for a time was that the bacon was crispy.  SO also does not like soggy bacon so I got it right this time.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice, Andy!
And even with the higher temp spikes, I wouldn't have expected it to be done before a couple hours. Mine are usually on for 3-4 hours at smoking temps.

I'm not sure about the method you used for the charcoal. I know the minion method was mentioned. The minion method is putting some lit charcoal on top of unlit that you already have in your grill/smoker. As the lit burns down, it ignites the charcoal underneath. A little different that using all partially lit charcoal, but the minion method is for long smokes anyway. 

Regardless, you obviously did a good job and controlled your fire. Next time try a little less than half a chimney and have your vents partially closed to start. I'm sure the high temp is because you had too much charcoal lit for summer temps and it climbed too quickly.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Very nice, Andy!
> And even with the higher temp spikes, I wouldn't have expected it to be done before a couple hours. Mine are usually on for 3-4 hours at smoking temps.
> 
> I'm not sure about the method you used for the charcoal. I know the minion method was mentioned. The minion method is putting some lit charcoal on top of unlit that you already have in your grill/smoker. As the lit burns down, it ignites the charcoal underneath. A little different that using all partially lit charcoal, but the minion method is for long smokes anyway.
> ...




Thanks, Fred.  I think you're on target.  The temps took off fast!  I thought the problem was too much charcoal but by then it was too late.  The method I used basically results in the minion method.  The charcoal at the top of the chimney isn't lighted yet.  The stuff on the bottom is.  When you dump it into the grill the unlit charcoal is on the bottom and the lighted stuff is on the top.  Still, too much charcoal.

Also, because of the charcoal quantity, I had to shut down the grill vents 100% to get to target temp.  The wood chips didn't smoke much that way until I lifted off the top to check things out.  Then they'd smoke for a bit with the added oxygen.

I used my new hinged top grate and that was a big help.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

I keep an eye on how fast the temps are climbing and make an uneducated guess as to how much to close the vents as I approach 200F, so I ease into my target temp, but you kind of get a feel for that depending on the weather.
I think the biggest thing to getting to and maintaining 225 (or so) is how much charcoal to start with. I remember last winter in single digits I put half a chimney in and it wasn't long before I was asking myself what was I thinking... it ain't summer anymore, lol. I had to get more charcoal going in the chimney to add. It was climbing way too slow.

So you use soaked chips? What do you do, use a smoking box?
I just put dry chips in a foil pouch and poke a few very small slits.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I keep an eye on how fast the temps are climbing and make an uneducated guess as to how much to close the vents as I approach 200F, so I ease into my target temp, but you kind of get a feel for that depending on the weather.
> I think the biggest thing to getting to and maintaining 225 (or so) is how much charcoal to start with. I remember last winter in single digits I put half a chimney in and it wasn't long before I was asking myself what was I thinking... it ain't summer anymore, lol. I had to get more charcoal going in the chimney to add. It was climbing way too slow.
> 
> So you use soaked chips? What do you do, use a smoking box?
> I just put dry chips in a foil pouch and poke a few very small slits.



I had been using soaked hickory in a SS smoker box.  This time I just tossed a couple of handfuls of the soaked chips on the coals.  They start smoking right away.  Thanks to FrankZ and roadfix for that tip.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmmm, interesting. How long do they smoke for that way?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure.  As I said, the closed vents stifled the smoke.  I think roadfix actually suggested chunks not chips.  I did get good flavor from them.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

A lot of folks use chunks, but they aren't available by me and the chips do a good job. You just have to watch they don't burn up too fast, which is why the very tiny slits I mentioned, so they don't get a lot of oxygen. I can get a few hours from them, about the time the meat heads into 140.
Maybe I'll throw some soaked chips into the Smokey Joe tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2011)

When I did the pork steaks last week, I used a box with soaked chips and it lasted a long time.  For smaller pieces, I don't think you need a lot of smoke.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 17, 2011)

When I use the side box I use the chunks.  I will set up my basket with a mix of charcoal and chunks.  I light a partial chimney and put it on top.

When it comes time to add fuel I will toss chunks in until I am about half way in, then switch to just charcoal.

On an indirect grill I use chips, soaked, and have to a handful at a time a couple times.  The times are so much shorter that I don't find it matters as much.  

The fatty looks great, I really really need to do one of those soon.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 17, 2011)

The fatty looks good.  I've never done one but one day I will.

I don't understand the temperature spike you're getting.  My temp never creeps over 300°F as long as I keep the bottom vents barely open.  My top vents are almost always 100% open.  
Are you able to somehow gauge the vent opening?  I marked the lever positions on the ash catcher from fully closed to 100% open with several incremental markings.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2011)

I started with the top closed and to bottom open.  Then I closed both completely.  It took an hour for the temp to drop.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Lol!*

Hi, I just joined and I must say the first thing I thought when I saw this post was I must have joined some dodgy forum. Good thing I read it first..lol! That fatty looks mighty tasty, must give it a try sometime!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

Granted, you're using a kettle (?) and I use a WSM, but I was told to always have the top vent open to keep the smoke circulating. Adjust the bottom vents for temperature and the top only if you need to. That said, I've had the top almost completely closed on a couple occassions, but only as emergency measures. The bottom vents were already closed and my temp was still climbing. My side door is getting a little loose and lets in oxygen, so I was trying to snuff out the fire somewhat. My bottom vents are only completely open (when I first start out) in winter, otherwise I set them where I think they need to be and adjust from there.

So Snip13... you found us by Googling fattie?
lol


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol! No, I googled food :P It's really cold and I was hungry. Can't even look at weed and green fever here I come. I think I'll stick to Vodka


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> .. I think I'll stick to Vodka


 
Stick around then. We might talk about getting Goosed after we're done talking about smoking a fatty


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Stick around then. We might talk about getting Goosed after we're done talking about smoking a fatty




OK, now you're getting into a Grey area.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah I'll stick around..lol! Goosed on Blue Goose Vodka I take it? Or am I being a blonde South African now?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2011)

I was referring to Grey Goose Vodka.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 17, 2011)

Aargh! I meant Grey Goose, so sorry! It's been a long day ok..lol! We all have our moments, besides us ordinary folk drink Vodka that won't break the bank..lol!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, the print on the frosted bottle is blue. You weren't far off.

Clever Andy.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol! Blue, grey it's all good. I've had Grey Goose a few times but drink Stollies myself. Don't ask me to spell the russian name for you for the love of Mary. Now that sounds good Bloody mary! If we carry on like this it might start sounding like a drinking forum..lol!


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know your equipment Andy buy I don't close my top vent.  Smoke needs to keep moving or it can cause weird flavors (bitter).  

I usually don't have too bad of temp issues until later in the smoke.  Seems about 8 hours in is where I loose focus for a minute and things creep, it might also be because of large scale fuel change.  I have been know to do a heat dump and just open the thing up to let the heat out.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 17, 2011)

Andy, scratch that ash can marking suggestion I made earlier.  That was for the One Touch Gold kettle. I think you have the One Touch Silver kettle where you can actually see the bottom vent opening.
I suppose you're banking your coals up against one side of the kettle in a tight mound (better)  rather than spreading them in a shallow pile on one side of the kettle?  That could make a difference, I think.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

Heat dumps are good photo ops, Frank  ;^)


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 17, 2011)

They have served a dual purpose.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Andy, scratch that ash can marking suggestion I made earlier.  That was for the One Touch Gold kettle. I think you have the One Touch Silver kettle where you can actually see the bottom vent opening.
> I suppose you're banking your coals up against one side of the kettle in a tight mound (better)  rather than spreading them in a shallow pile on one side of the kettle?  That could make a difference, I think.



I have the silver with three vent slots controlled at once.  I tried to bank the coals up against one wall but don't have a coal dam to hold them in place.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 17, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I have the silver with three vent slots controlled at once.  I tried to bank the coals up against one wall but don't have a coal dam to hold them in place.


Although they're not really necessary you can use a couple of common red bricks to hold them back.  Common bricks are fired at high temps so they're safe to use, no need to get real firebricks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2011)

Andy....

Fattie looks good....All ya needed was some biscuits, and grits..maybe some cane syrup

If you don't own a dual probe remote thermometer consider investing in one...It will prove invaluable when cooking Birds, Briskets, and Butts...Monitor internal meat temperature, as well as temperature at grate level for fire control.....

At this point in your journey, I would start my fires with a known quantity of charcoal...Say 15 briquettes. or whatever. Get the cooker stabilized at cooking temperatures..Bottom vents at 1/4...Cover on, exhaust/lid vents fully open and opposite the charcoal.... Then add the meat, and a wood chunk through the hinged gate. Monitor temperature and add charcoal and/or adjust air intake vents as needed to maintain...,

Personally I would use wood chunks for long cooking items, and chips for fast (grilling) items...A hand full when grilling rib-eyes/chicken breast/p-chops etc is all you need...

Make very detailed notes (temperatures, rub recipes etc, etc) of what you did..and how the cooker responded to what you did each time you cook...Critique yourself. The more you write down the more valuable your notes will be moving forward. HTH

Have Fun!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks, Uncle Bob.  Great advice.


----------



## BigAL (Jun 18, 2011)

Try put'n foil over one or two of the bottom vents, like a drip pan(somewhat).  Sounds like your get'n plenty of air, maybe too much?  Just an idea.

Great look'n fattie.


----------

